# Planted tank questions!



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

I currently have a 35 gallon tank with regular gravel from the pet store at the bottom. I have some fake decor and one piece of driftwood along with some live plants, some that are doing good and some I have never seen grow. After doing some research I found that my substrate is wrong for plants, I need c02, ferts, and a better light. So I got flourish excel and a t-8 bulb but have yet to try ferts. Research also showed me some beautiful pics of planted tanks.I decided that rather than trying to make my plants grow as they are, I should just ditch the gravel and fake stuff and go for a more natural look altogether. So my question is, what is the best way to convert a tank like mine into a plush planted tank? What substrate is best ( I like the look of sand), what plants are best for beginner aqua gardeners? What things will I need for daily/weekly maintenance? Thanks


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I only use Eco-Complete for all my planted and none planted aquariums. You don't need Co2 to have a real nice planted aquarium. For the types of plants you may want to look into are Java Fern, Cryptocoryne wentii, Cabomba, Water sprite to just name a few. Make sure your light blubs are at least 6000K I hope this helps you out.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Forget the CO2, new light, different substrate, start off with easy low light plants. Get them to grow, then advance up the tech ladder IMHO.
All three of my tanks look decent with bare bones, may get the itch to upgrade one soon though lol.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

There are many easy to grow low light low tech plants.Light drives the needs of plants for nutrients,so if you stick to a lower light setting you can grow alot.Its all in how much you want to put into it to be honest.


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

I was thinking about getting a Coralife Aqualight Dual Linear Strip T5, they aren't too expensive and I like how they look. Is that a good light for a planted tank? Do I need ferts or co2 if I get eco-complete and a better light? Or should I just get new substrate and new light to start off. I would like the tank to be plush and full someday.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can get the light and the eco complete and plant some crypts and swords and a few stem plants.I have some power compact lights over sand with all types of plants,and dont dose ferts or co2 in that tank.Definatly try it,but be sure to be prepared in case you do need to up to at least ferts.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

lkfishy said:


> I currently have a 35 gallon tank with regular gravel from the pet store at the bottom. I have some fake decor and one piece of driftwood along with some live plants, some that are doing good and some I have never seen grow. After doing some research I found that my substrate is wrong for plants, I need c02, ferts, and a better light. So I got flourish excel and a t-8 bulb but have yet to try ferts. Research also showed me some beautiful pics of planted tanks.I decided that rather than trying to make my plants grow as they are, I should just ditch the gravel and fake stuff and go for a more natural look altogether. So my question is, what is the best way to convert a tank like mine into a plush planted tank? What substrate is best ( I like the look of sand), what plants are best for beginner aqua gardeners? What things will I need for daily/weekly maintenance? Thanks


Hello lk...

Don't make planted tank setup and maintenance too difficult and get ready for a lot of different answers. Here's mine: CO2 isn't needed. It's just something else to remember to maintain. If you avoid the more labor intensive plants, standard, pea sized gravel is fine, but you can ditch the fake plants, they're just another algae collector. A couple of T5 or T8 bulbs will grow just about anything. 

Sand is hard to keep clean and can create water chemistry problems, plants like other substrates better and it's not for us regular tank keepers. Corydoras like sand, but not everyone keeps those fish.

Attached are pics of a couple of basic, low maintainence tanks. PM me if you want to talk shop and we'll grow some plants.

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You would need all you listed if you had high light - not an opinion, a fact. Unless you were ready to deal with the amount of algae you would have, if not. 

Since you just have low light, not much is needed except maybe some type of substrate that is good for roots to move through. Pots are a tad too basic, IMO, and not the best looking option.

However, some of the items you listed will make your plants grow better than any other method out there - also not an opinion. CO2, can setup a DIY system, will have your plants healthier and growing faster than ANY other system without. So don't dismiss it as an option down the road when you are ready to get more out of what you have.


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Ok, Thanks. So i'll get the new light and eco-complete and I think I will just start off with the live plants I already have. 1 java moss, 1 java fern, 1 sword, a little leafy mystery plant and a moss ball. None of them have ever grown except for the moss...But I hope to change that! I'll post pics once I get it switched out and planted  But it might be a little bit because I gotta get paid...


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> However, some of the items you listed will make your plants grow better than any other method out there - also not an opinion. CO2, can setup a DIY system, will have your plants healthier and growing faster than ANY other system without. So don't dismiss it as an option down the road when you are ready to get more out of what you have.


I am definitely aspiring to a full, plush planted tank someday. Something like this:







I know it's going to take time and maintenance but it's just so beautiful! But I am going to start by changing my substrate and getting a dual bulb light. Hopefully I can get growth out of my current plants with just that, and I can slowly upgrade myself to co2 and ferts. Or add them sooner if I am still not seeing any growth. I am an outdoor/indoor gardener so I understand that a plants needs increase with more light. Hopefully I can find the right balance of things so I can have an aqua garden by the end of the year!


----------

